# IH 434 hard starting, white smoke and fuel leak.



## RandyT (May 14, 2019)

Hi guys, new to the forum!

I have a 1969 IH434 Diesel tractor that my family has had for a long time. I brought it out of retirement last year to help with cutting grass. It’s been running alright but I noticed a couple things I thought I’d ask about.

First off, this tractor has always been hard to start. My grandfather rewired the thing and made a mess of the glow plug wiring so they no longer work, but today it was plus 20 Celsius and we’ve always combated the glow plug handicap by running a circulating coolant heater and warming the engine to 130 Fahrenheit (yes I’m Canadian, I go back and forth between Celsius and Fahrenheit ) and it still takes a little cranking to get it to fire.

second thing I’ve noticed is when the engine is hot and has been working for a while it will start to smoke white a little. I’m not using any coolant, and I’ve noticed it goes away when I reduce throttle and the engine stops pumping fuel while it drops rpm. I’m suspecting a worn injector or maybe pump but thought I’d get your opinions here. If so, where can I get injectors and /or pumps from for the tractor.

Lastly, I noticed today I have fuel leaking from one of the plugs on the bottom of the injection pump. What is this plug for? What are the chances that this is related to my other issues? 

Thanks guys! I appreciate any insight y’all have.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Why not just run a power wire to the glow plugs w/ a push button.??
The bottom plug leak is just a leaking copper gasket or oring.. depending on which pump u have.. DO NOT try to tighten the snot out of it.!!
As far as the smoking goes, have u tried to move the timing on the pump??
The prob. is prob. worn injector tips but u could "shadetree" it & move the pump timing..
On the corner of the inj. pump there is a timing line.. & on the engine block there are degree marks.. Loosen the pumps 3 hold down bolts & turn the pump about 1-2* in either direction from where it was & see if that helps..
DO NOT start the tractor w/ the inj. pump loose.!! like a distributor.. The pump will seize if u do.!!
Good luck.


----------



## RandyT (May 14, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> Why not just run a power wire to the glow plugs w/ a push button.??
> The bottom plug leak is just a leaking copper gasket or oring.. depending on which pump u have.. DO NOT try to tighten the snot out of it.!!
> As far as the smoking goes, have u tried to move the timing on the pump??
> The prob. is prob. worn injector tips but u could "shadetree" it & move the pump timing..
> ...


Thanks for the answer. 

The glow plug wiring harness is completely chewed up, like I said, my grandfather made a real mess. The plan is to require them someday when I have time to do so, but it usually starts fairly well once plugged in, and we only use it in the summer. The hard starting or started recently (could the leaking plug be causing it to lose prime?) 

As for the plug, I kinda figured it would be something like that, was just double checking in case it was a weeping plug or something to indicate an issue.

And it looks like you and me have similar thoughts on the injectors. Do you know where I could buy new injectors? I’d rather replace them then mess with the pump timing if I could.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If your in the States, I can help u with the injector rebuild..
Cost depends on what nozzle is in it..
Its very possible that the leak is contributing to the hard start.. loosing prime.
U can send me a pic to my home email of the LEAK & injectors..
Just click on my screen name for contact info..


----------



## RandyT (May 14, 2019)

Sorry, I’m in Canada. And I could do the rebuild but at very least I’d need new tips, springs, shims and seals


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

No u don't need springs or shims.. but u do need a Foot Pound torque wrench to retighten the bottom nut on the injector.
IF u REALLY want to tackle this project, I can research the tip/nozzle info..
With out seeing the injector itself, I cant tell you if its even possible to get it apart w/o a special jig.. U could end up doing more damage to the injector..


----------



## malsup (Mar 2, 2018)

Sorrry for hijack but I have wuestions about injection pump the thepumpguysc and can't discover real email. Thepumpguysc pls pm me at [email protected]

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

IDK if "new guys" can do it but.. if u click on my screen name on the left column..
it'll take u to my email on my "profile" page..
ANYWAY.. I'll contact U..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I guess he got lost in cyber space..?? No answer.. or question for that matter.. lol


----------

